# Workspace Contest Winners



## ico (May 15, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/cX58V.jpg *i.imgur.com/6mhwR.png

1. d3p

*Wins: SVG Tech HOC 40 Closed Loop Water Cooler*

*i.imgur.com/aKwtq.jpg

2. thatsashok

*Wins: SVG AOC 120DT Heatsink*

*i.imgur.com/ZYkU9.jpg

3. a_k_s_h_a_y

*Wins: SVG AOC 120ST Heatsink*

*i.imgur.com/oVQ4F.jpg

--------------------------

JojoThedragon

*Wins: Head First Python book.*

koolent

*Wins: HTML: A Beginner's Guide book.*


----------



## Anorion (May 15, 2012)

Nice gz guiz winners won by landslides


----------



## hsr (May 15, 2012)

congrats guys, and make sure you post pics once you install them


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2012)

Make the best use of them guys. 


hsr said:


> congrats guys, and make sure you post pics once you install them



Or read them.


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2012)

Congrats guys


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2012)

Congrats to those who won. for runners up, time to study 
as for the rest, better luck next time. competition was close


----------



## KDroid (May 15, 2012)

Congrats Guys!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations. 



Sam said:


> Congrats to those who won. for runners up, time to study



You Bet.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 15, 2012)

Congrats Everyone


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2012)

Congrats to everyone


----------



## mrintech (May 16, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 16, 2012)

congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## asingh (May 16, 2012)

Congratulations to all. And thanks everyone for participating.


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2012)

now that the results are out, something I wanted to post since long
these are the entries I liekd
d3p
a_k_s_h_a_y
mohityadavx
$$Lionking$$
Anish
mukul_rockstar


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 16, 2012)

congrats all.

i was so busy with my office work i do not even know that voting has been started.


----------



## vickybat (May 16, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2012)

Congrats to the every winners


----------



## Sujeet (May 16, 2012)

Congrats to all the Winners and Runner Ups and also the rest of Participants


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (May 16, 2012)

Congrats guys


----------



## dalbir (May 16, 2012)

congratulations to all the winners


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2012)

Congo to all winners


----------



## Terabyte (May 16, 2012)

Congrats guys


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2012)

congrats guys


----------



## devx (May 16, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS guys., make the full use of your prizes  and what a hard luck yaar., not even any consolation prizes for me


----------



## d6bmg (May 16, 2012)

Congrats guys, on winning!!
@d3p: You deserved that. 
@thatsashok: Congrats! Show your PC mate, not your laptop. 
@a_k_s_h_a_y: That rig you posted of your office is very nice looking. Post pic of your home rig along with the installed cooler please. 
@JojoThedragon: time to learn python. 
@koolent: Congrats!!


----------



## coolpcguy (May 16, 2012)

'grats ya'll


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 16, 2012)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Krow (May 16, 2012)

Congrats! Where's koolent?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 16, 2012)

BTW, I only know HTML . Will a noob like me be able to learn python without any knowledge of other programming languages?


----------



## d6bmg (May 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> BTW, I only know HTML . Will a noob like me be able to learn python without any knowledge of other programming languages?



It would be hard for you.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> BTW, I only know HTML . Will a noob like me be able to learn python without any knowledge of other programming languages?



Absolutely.


----------



## hsr (May 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> BTW, I only know HTML . Will a noob like me be able to learn python without any knowledge of other programming languages?



with python and html, you can do wonders !


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> BTW, I only know HTML . Will a noob like me be able to learn python without any knowledge of other programming languages?



BTW are you the kid featured in the photo?


----------



## Anush (May 16, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2012)

Congrats to everyone.

All the more reason to loot d3p's house now


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 16, 2012)

CONGOS winners its great u won
 d3p sir deserved that now overclock ur card sir,hard luck for me though still it was great contest more such type should be there but next time there should be better prizes not just coolers....



Charan said:


> BTW are you the kid featured in the photo?



No sir hes the cameraman!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 16, 2012)

Charan said:


> BTW are you the kid featured in the photo?



That kid occupies the red chair and I occupy the blue chair. 

@All who answered my query: Thanks for the reply.I shall do my best to learn python.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> That kid occupies the red chair and I occupy the blue chair.
> 
> @All who answered my query: Thanks for the reply.I shall do my best to learn python.



And you'll always have the IRC for help.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2012)

congrats guys 
PS: that book for rewards was a good idea


----------



## ico (May 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> BTW, I only know HTML . Will a noob like me be able to learn python without any knowledge of other programming languages?


Python is picked up by newbies much faster than the people who have a programming experience. There is a reason why we had it in prizes.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 16, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS! The Winners!
Enrich us,by your expertise...


----------



## koolent (May 16, 2012)

Congrats guys


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2012)

Congo the winners!!! 

Koolent: It's perfect prize for you I guess.


----------



## koolent (May 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Congo the winners!!!
> 
> Koolent: It's perfect prize for you I guess.



^^ Yup, I wanted to learn programming, I got a start to do this ..

If I wan an Air Cooler, it would have been better obviously LOL  but Python book would have been hard to understand.. 

Conclusion = Really nice and thoughtful prize.. Thanks TDF..  You Rock..


----------



## hsr (May 17, 2012)

^ my suggestion


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2012)

hsr said:


> ^ my suggestion



Hooray... You won 1.0 x 10^-10000 Internetz!


----------



## thatsashok (May 17, 2012)

congrats guys


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 17, 2012)

brilliant!! won the 3rd, first time winning a contest after many years


----------



## dingdong (May 17, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> brilliant!! won the 3rd, first time winning a contest after many years



you should have won the first prize.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 17, 2012)

Congratulations Guys! Party Time


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2012)

ico said:


> Python is picked up by newbies much faster than the people who have a programming experience. There is a reason why we had it in prizes.



+1 
I could do some things in Python just by watching a couple MIT OpenCourse ware videos from their site


----------



## nbaztec (May 17, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners. Enjoy your prizes.

@thatsashok, I hope you don't .....


----------



## kapilove77 (May 18, 2012)

congrats to winners. (Why my earlier post deleted?)


----------



## maddy1205 (May 18, 2012)

congrats fellas!!!


----------



## koolent (May 18, 2012)

Congrats everyone again.. 

I didn't need the cooler actually, I have the koolent with me..


----------



## pramudit (May 18, 2012)

congrats everybody....
koolent- you can study well now.. we wont disturb you..


----------

